# R. SWINLEY & CO



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 29, 2020)

I have this hutchinson bottle from Paterson, N.J. ,it has a double ring top. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 29, 2020)

That's really cool!  I didn't know they ever made Hutches with tops like that.  It would look like a med if it weren't for the stopper.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 29, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's really cool!  I didn't know they ever made Hutches with tops like that.  It would look like a med if it weren't for the stopper.


I agree, odd top for a hutch. They use it on a lot of their hutch style bottles. There is a variation of R. Swinley that's embossed
This is the property
of a working man
return it.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I agree, odd top for a hutch. They use it on a lot of their hutch style bottles. There is a variation of R. Swinley that's embossed
> This is the property
> of a working man
> return it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64



How cool is that, so early reuse as a daily bottle to carry in like a lunch box. So, I don’t really understand hutch bottles. How was it sealed with the wire in the bottle . Seems when I dug this type a long time ago, there was “no getting” that substantial “wire” out of the bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 30, 2020)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> How cool is that, so early reuse as a daily bottle to carry in like a lunch box. So, I don’t really understand hutch bottles. How was it sealed with the wire in the bottle . Seems when I dug this type a long time ago, there was “no getting” that substantial “wire” out of the bottle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is corroded so much it can be removed.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Dec 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> ... embossed
> This is the property
> of a working man
> return it.



Interesting how times have changed.  Nice bottle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 31, 2020)

embe said:


> Interesting how times have changed.  Nice bottle.


I know, and at breakneck speed. The older generations have alot of difficulties keeping up. It is distancing I worry about I thought we were already distant enough before this cov-19 happened. Lol! Thanks for the compliment on the bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 31, 2020)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> How cool is that, so early reuse as a daily bottle to carry in like a lunch box. So, I don’t really understand hutch bottles. How was it sealed with the wire in the bottle . Seems when I dug this type a long time ago, there was “no getting” that substantial “wire” out of the bottle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lot of people leave the wire in no matter how crusty. If you can't get it out. You can always revove it with muriatic acid. In hutchinson bottles the seal was inside the bottle. Wire up is sealed wire down is open. The bottles were filled and transported upside down. Hope that clarifies. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 31, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Lot of people leave the wire in no matter how crusty. If you can't get it out. You can always revove it with muriatic acid. In hutchinson bottles the seal was inside the bottle. Wire up is sealed wire down is open. The bottles were filled and transported upside down. Hope that clarifies.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Yes, thank you, it’s clearer now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epackage (May 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I agree, odd top for a hutch. They use it on a lot of their hutch style bottles. There is a variation of R. Swinley that's embossed
> This is the property
> of a working man
> return it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Both are super rare...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 20, 2021)

epackage said:


> Both are super rare...


That's what I'm talking about, now if only I could find one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have this hutchinson bottle from Paterson, N.J. ,it has a double ring top.


It's a nice bottle that stands out amongst other hutchs, not terribly rare, as a matter of fact, rather common. Oh, and "whiskey top" or "medicinal top" are the terms I hear used most often to describe the lip finish on the Swinley. The other one that you referenced and Jim posted a pic of is in my "want list" to go with my other Swinley bottles and stoneys.



So, I've been working up in The Finger Lakes and Canal region of West Central NY state. Terrible cellular reception and internet service up there which makes trying to stay up to date and involved here. Trying to explain my long periods of silence. I have been finding stuff while working. I found two pretty promising dig sites and I got mule shoes from the historic section of the Erie Canal near lock 28. They are tiny compared to horse shoes. I got a Diamond Brand ink bottle (square early ABM) it sadly had a frost fracture, so I photographed it and tossed it.

When I have a little more time, I will post more pics and try to get re-involved here.
My best,
Fred


----------



## TxBottleDigger (May 21, 2021)

That sure is a odder top for a hutch. I actually like this more than the blob top. Fantastic bottle!


----------

